# This is no help!



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.wral.com/news/state/story/5221969/

This is definitely not helping our issues, esp. if it happened as they suspect. Even if it didn't, public opinion is truth in cases like this.

Robert


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

wow, you're right Robert. sheesh.


----------



## ncnat (Sep 11, 2004)

No that don't help.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

That is Jacked up!!!!!!!! Well, been going to corrolla about as long as I've been going to Hatteras.. First time there was when I was 11 or so I guess. Wonder if I'll have to worry about Corrolla being shut down now?:--|


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Great more fuel for the antis. I hope they find this guy and euthanize him.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Am I the only one who fails to see the fun side of running down horses on ATVs?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

No matter how much hard work goes to preserving our resources, no matter how diligent we are at "treading lightly", no matter how 99% of us go out of our way to make sure that we are doing the right thing, some yahoo like this comes along and erases years of our efforts only to leave all of us holding the bag! Actions like that are ridiculous. I would much rather see them play "ATV tag" with a drunk buddy.

Robert


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Green Ford. Cept' I'd skin and salt them first ,whether that is p.c.or not!


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

If the assumptions made in the story are true, who would do such a thing? I've known a lot of drunk ******** but running down a horse and breaking it's leg with a 4 wheeler???? It would take a special kind of pyscho to do something like that. I can't help but think of a couple of different scenarios that may explain what really happened...

1. Some idiot accidentally hit the horse, freaked out and took off. How exactly did the authorities determine that the horse was chased and intentionally run over? Seems like CSI is all up on it which is all good but if they have that much detailed evidence they should be able to catch the perp.

2. The same people who have been violating closures decided to run down a horse to give ORV users another black eye.

Sorry if I'm outta line here but the whole thing feels a little fishy to me. Don't get me wrong. No matter what happened it is unacceptable and I hope justice is served.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

PETA and others have been known to conduct terrorism-esque attacks on opponents of their various causes. Why not the anti-access crowd? Sacrifice the one to aid the many.  

Evan


----------



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

Seems to me the best defense might be a good offense. How about letters to the editor from a "surf fisher" condemning that behavior, voicing a tread lightly philosophy, and a deeply concerned conservationist view? Mentioning catch and release and leave it cleaner than you found it wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## ncnat (Sep 11, 2004)

Good points kingfish and Denny


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

rocket said:


> If the assumptions made in the story are true, who would do such a thing? I've known a lot of drunk ******** but running down a horse and breaking it's leg with a 4 wheeler???? It would take a special kind of pyscho to do something like that. I can't help but think of a couple of different scenarios that may explain what really happened...
> 
> 1. Some idiot accidentally hit the horse, freaked out and took off. How exactly did the authorities determine that the horse was chased and intentionally run over? Seems like CSI is all up on it which is all good but if they have that much detailed evidence they should be able to catch the perp.
> 
> ...


Well sadly I would have to say that one should never underestimate the stupidity & sickness of some human beings. While recently vacationing on Hatteras island I stopped & talked to one of the wildlife fellows that observed the bird nests & such(Please don't misunderstand me, I am as upset about the closures as anyone, & I have emailed & telephoned both senators & my local rep to ask them to support the legislation to overturn the consent decree). Well this fellow was pretty cool, he in fact admitted that it has gone to an extreme. I could tell he wanted to say more but was biting his tongue because he didn't wanna say "too much". But he was a very nice man. He also told me a story of when he was working in another part of the country and he came across grown men, not little kids, but GROWN MEN having egg fights on the beach. Egg fights using the eggs of the colony birds. Well I think the closures & rules are too extreme, but we have idiots like the egg fighters & many others to thank for such stupid over-reactions. It's the 99% factor, like someone already mentioned. While I don't know if anyone actually chased this horse with an ATV or intentionally or unintentionally broke it's leg I certainly wouldn't be suprised if that were the case. There are some real pieces of garbage out there posing as human beings & they give the rest of us a bad name. But I believe it's not right to punish the many for the stupid actions of the fringe idiots. We need to be vigilant & when we catch an idiot chasing horses or having egg fights on the beaches then we should drop the hammer on them with all the force that the law will allow. And we should let those that responsibly enjoy our beaches & all other resources continue to enjoy them. It just isn't right to make the many pay for the inappropriate actions of a few.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

In my capacity as a Game Warden here in PA, I've dealt with yahoos on 4-wheelers chasing deer around in fields. Based on that experience, I'd say the idiot was chasing the horse for fun but broke its leg by accident. Which doesn't make it any better but I think you'd have to be a complete and total idiot to hit a horse intentionally.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Is is me,or are they just TOOO lax on the rules there?? 

They allow atvs all over.. I know the hardbeach next to the ocean is for emergency usage and for vehicles.. This being said,*there seem to be NO speed limits..* There are times when you are standing on that beach with a fishing rod that you fear for your life,especially at night.. Horses can be anywhere on that beach at anytime.. I know they are wild,although if you know you have wild animals allover your beach,there should be some form of speed limit that is strictly enforced,exception would be emergency vehicles.. 

I know *regs lead to more regs..* Fully aware of that,I live on Hatteras Island.. It's becoming a catch 22 with some folks that think having a good time is being as destructive as possible,with the resource that is there to enjoy,and keep in tact... 

The really sad part is that when brought to justice,it could somehow be interpeted as a prelude to closing those beaches for the general public through the justice system... All who live on Hatteras Island and those who visit to fish or enjoy the beaches and coastline as a resource know *exactly what that scenario is all about....*


----------



## beachbums10968 (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with Drumdum, I went there with my wife and kids for Thanksgiving 2 years ago and we stayed within a hard throw of the virginia fence. Dang though, those people flying up and down the beach on atv's and vehicles. My youngest son was almost run over by a prick on a 4 wheeler buzzing PARKED vehicles!! Little too crazy for me. We stay from Avon south to Ocracoke now. Shame about the horse, we saw many while down there. I got a steel 55 gal. drum and a bag of lime for folks like that


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Lightload said:


> In my capacity as a Game Warden here in PA, I've dealt with yahoos on 4-wheelers chasing deer around in fields. Based on that experience, I'd say the idiot was chasing the horse for fun but broke its leg by accident. Which doesn't make it any better but I think you'd have to be a complete and total idiot to hit a horse intentionally.


That would be my guess, I used to race 4-wheelers. I was pretty nimble on one and could make it do things that looked impossible. BUT, making it stop on a dime on loose terrain while potentially tailgating an unpredictable wild animal, not something that is easily done. It is a shame that this happened. A true man would have stood up and taken responsibility for his actions as opposed to forcing the potential repercussions on the rest of the ORV population. 

If anyone reading this is thinking "I would run too", don't do anything that you are not willing to take responsibility for. I don't care if you are 12 or 65, it is unfair to those people who are trying their best to represent us in a professional, caring manner for you to be so self-centered and thoughtless just because you might get in trouble for something you knew better than doing in the first place. You will have to pay for everything you do in one way or another. Don't be so selfish as to potentially make all of us pay for something you are too cowardly to take responsibility for.

Ok, I feel pretty confident that anyone reading this thread would never consider leaving everyone else holding the bag as a result of an accident, but we all know people to one degree or another who would try!

Sorry about the soapbox guys,
Robert


----------

